
Mobile phones may soon be powered by hydrogen - jmorin007
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-02/18/content_7623246.htm
======
xirium
Will hydrogen power laptops and mobile telephones be allowed on aeroplanes?
Lithium ion batteries are problematic when they combust. The energy density of
hydrogen or methanol could make this situation worse. If these gadgets aren't
allowed on aeroplanes than jet-setting trend setters won't buy them.

